# Paslode cordless nailer question?



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey guys, Well I ended up fixing my Porter cable framing nailer instead of buying a new nailer.But I was looking at getting the Paslode cordless framing nailer. I just had one question though, 
Can nails be fired right after each other or do I have to wait for the fan to run? Like just say I had a couple of sheets of plywood to nail down, could I bump fire at a resonable speed? 


Thanks, Dave


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

You can't bump fire. You have to let off the trigger and pull every time, same with the nose piece. You don't have to wait for the fan though.

Except for my siding nailer's, I'm all cordless now and loving it!


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

dkillianjr said:


> Hey guys, Well I ended up fixing my Porter cable framing nailer instead of buying a new nailer.But I was looking at getting the Paslode cordless framing nailer. I just had one question though,
> Can nails be fired right after each other or do I have to wait for the fan to run? Like just say I had a couple of sheets of plywood to nail down, could I bump fire at a resonable speed?
> 
> 
> Thanks, Dave


No bump fire Dave, 

There is a 1-2 second pause between nails.


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

Even without bump fire its a great tool to have. Just rebuilt mine a couple of days ago. Rebuild kit was about $10 and it took me a half hour, shoots like new and its 6 years old, I should add, I don't do a lot of framing but it does get used. I also have the trim gun.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks for the replies guys, I have been eyeing these guns up for some time now. I do a decent amount of framing, but I think it will deffinetly be a great addition to my tool collection:thumbup:

One more question, How bad do they stink when your using them?




Dave


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

How bad do they stink when your using them?

Never noticed it much.
For stink I use spirits based contact cement, or as we like to call it, "Vacation in a can". :laughing:


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

silvertree said:


> How bad do they stink when your using them?
> 
> Never noticed it much.
> For stink I use spirits based contact cement, or as we like to call it, "Vacation in a can". :laughing:



I have never heard that one before, its like you were on vacation you just can't remember where:laughing:


Dave


----------



## Rader (Apr 22, 2008)

I have framed entire houses with them, with very few issues. Every now and then, they get hot and need to cool down for a few minutes. I even dropped one of the old bosses, Paslode framer, three stories,..... through the attic,... the second floor,.... the first floor, and BAMMM........concrete Garage floor. It wasn't even a week old yet. climbed down to the garage with the worste possibilities on my mind.... Barely even scratched. Picked it up, and went back to work with it. Don't think anyone ever told the boss. hehe

They are very tough too.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm buying one of the Paslode cordless finish nailers soon for trim molding and a bird house I'm in the middle of building. 

thanks for the info.


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

Hitachi also makes a gas cordless nailer too in both full and clipped head.

I have one and it's great. The only downside is that the nose requires a heavy hand to depress fully.

No problems, issues or qualms. I think they are cheaper than the Paslodes. They use Paslode gas which is nice.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks, guys for the replies



Greg Di said:


> Hitachi also makes a gas cordless nailer too in both full and clipped head.
> 
> I have one and it's great. The only downside is that the nose requires a heavy hand to depress fully.
> 
> No problems, issues or qualms. I think they are cheaper than the Paslodes. They use Paslode gas which is nice.


Greg, I was just looking at the Hitachi, thats good to hear. They are about 100 bucks cheaper then the paslodes. My only reason for not looking into them more was because I was under the impression that I had to use Hitachi gas, but I am deffinetly gonna take another look at them. 



Dave


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Alright guys how bou t another question? How do these guns do in real hard stuff? Like for example ganglams, laminated beams? Stuff like that?


Dave


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

Jason W said:


> You can't bump fire. You have to let off the trigger and pull every time, same with the nose piece. You don't have to wait for the fan though.
> 
> Except for my siding nailer's, I'm all cordless now and loving it!


Same here. All Paslode cordless except Makita siding nailer & Bostich roofer..


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

dkillianjr said:


> Alright guys how bou t another question? How do these guns do in real hard stuff? Like for example ganglams, laminated beams? Stuff like that?
> 
> 
> Dave


Same as any gun. Some bury, some sink. Depends. The Paslode has a lot of balls when it comes to the hard stuff. Again........same as hosed.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

Magnettica said:


> I'm buying one of the Paslode cordless finish nailers soon for trim molding and a bird house I'm in the middle of building.
> 
> thanks for the info.


Look into the brad nailer too. It will shoot an 1-1/2" 18 gauge brad.


----------



## XanadooLTD (Oct 6, 2007)

dkillianjr said:


> Thanks for the replies guys, I have been eyeing these guns up for some time now. I do a decent amount of framing, but I think it will deffinetly be a great addition to my tool collection:thumbup:
> 
> One more question, How bad do they stink when your using them?
> 
> ...


No this is true. The smell is pretty bad. But it does not linger. Smells just like MAPP gas when you pull the tank from the trigger on a torch. Indoors you might notice it, outdoors it just hits you a second and fades.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I've nicknamed the gun Boom/stink


----------



## DrewD (Jun 10, 2007)

I've found that sometimes the gun won't fire if the nose peice isn't fully engaged. I stick to air framers but love the trim gun for finish work. Only seem to use the framer if I have to pop in a stud or two and limited framing on a roof. All in all a good tool to add to the collection.


----------



## raydzi (Nov 29, 2005)

Magnettica said:


> I'm buying one of the Paslode cordless finish nailers soon for trim molding and a bird house I'm in the middle of building.
> 
> thanks for the info.


 i have the straight finish nailer...my next one will be the angled nailer,much easier the get in corners.


----------



## lee (Sep 27, 2007)

Maintenence, maintenence, maintenence.
Doesn't like dust and needs taking apart and lubing regularly. If you keep up to speed with taking care of it, cleaning and servicing it when needs be, it will serve you very well without letting you down. Although I know guys who can throw theirs about and drag it though hell and back without so much as a light dusting, mine seems to require a bit more tlc to keep it running smooth. As a matter of fact, mines sat beside me right now in need of a spot of oil...


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

lee said:


> Maintenence, maintenence, maintenence.
> Doesn't like dust and needs taking apart and lubing regularly. If you keep up to speed with taking care of it, cleaning and servicing it when needs be, it will serve you very well without letting you down. Although I know guys who can throw theirs about and drag it though hell and back without so much as a light dusting, mine seems to require a bit more tlc to keep it running smooth. As a matter of fact, mines sat beside me right now in need of a spot of oil...


 
Ya, I have a framer and a 16ga trimmer. I rarely do maintenance on them and they always function.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

I ended up picking the framer up a couple of weeks ago, so far I love it. I have only used it for a little bit of framing and furring out some walls. I am going to be framing a small deck with it this week, it should get a good workout then. You guys are right, there is a smell but it goes away pretty quick. The only thing I don't like is if the nose peice isn't all the way down it wont fire. I am going to look into maybe moddifying it if I can. 


One question though, when you push the nose peice down, does the gas cannister top door move up too? MIne does I was guessing thats normal.


Dave


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

dkillianjr said:


> One question though, when you push the nose peice down, does the gas cannister top door move up too? MIne does I was guessing thats normal.
> 
> 
> Dave


 
yes


----------



## XanadooLTD (Oct 6, 2007)

dkillianjr said:


> I ended up picking the framer up a couple of weeks ago, so far I love it. I have only used it for a little bit of framing and furring out some walls. I am going to be framing a small deck with it this week, it should get a good workout then. You guys are right, there is a smell but it goes away pretty quick. The only thing I don't like is if the nose peice isn't all the way down it wont fire. I am going to look into maybe moddifying it if I can.
> 
> 
> One question though, when you push the nose peice down, does the gas cannister top door move up too? MIne does I was guessing thats normal.
> ...


Yep. Normal. I thought something was wrong to. 
As far as cleaning. I think it needs services every 9 gas canisters. So unless you are building houses everyday all day you wont need to service the gun all that frequently. I have gone through a couple of cases of nails and still haven't used 9 gas canisters.


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

Leo G said:


> Ya, I have a framer and a 16ga trimmer. I rarely do maintenance on them and they always function.


I have both as well and find mine are most finicky after cleaning. Once they get a little dirty, they work much better.


----------



## EAE (Mar 3, 2008)

I've got the angle and the framer. Love them. the newer ones (orange tip) are a little less top heavy than the original orange ones. I also know a guy that has the original black finish nailer. Said it was about 18 years old... kept up with my new one all day. Impressive. 

The tip is a pain, but if you keep it sharp it will engage better. Just a few scratches with a file and good as new. Prevents me from popping myself, which I think may happen a lot doing bathroom remodels, since space is tight.


----------



## OCRS (Apr 29, 2008)

I have the straight 16 ga and the framer. As mentioned, they must get a regular cleaning, depending on use of course. For smaller jobs, it's pretty handy to just throw 1 or 2 plastic cases in the truck as opposed to compressor, cord and hoses. Carburetor degreaser is a cheaper alternative to the spray. 

I'd like to try out the new framer.


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

This is a great attachment to have with the framers. You can nail exterior trim without the worry of marking the board up.

I have a few for the older and newer models.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Sweet! Thanks for the link Jason. I was hoping they made a rubber tip for the gun. 

With the rubber tip on does it effect toe nailing at all? Does the nosepeice still have to be pushed so far down?



Dave


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

dkillianjr said:


> Sweet! Thanks for the link Jason. I was hoping they made a rubber tip for the gun.
> 
> With the rubber tip on does it effect toe nailing at all? Does the nosepeice still have to be pushed so far down?
> 
> ...


Try to hit the material @ 90 degrees with the rubber tip; it has a tendency to slide at an angle.

You can adjust this nose piece just like the other one for depth/flush. Much easier with the new one! The older model requires a hex key.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Jason W said:


> Try to hit the material @ 90 degrees with the rubber tip; it has a tendency to slide at an angle.
> 
> You can adjust this nose piece just like the other one for depth/flush. Much easier with the new one! The older model requires a hex key.


O ok thanks Jason, looks like I gonna order me one :clap:


Dave


----------

